# Opensource Ersatz für Adobe Acrobat

## gerry

Hi

Kennt jemand einen Open Source Ersatz für den Adobe Acrobat?

Solche Funktionen wie Gafikdateien importieren, Thumbnails for das PDF erstellen und variable Anordnung der einzelnen Seiten vor Export als PDF sollten schon drin sein.

Und: Nein ich will das nicht mit OO.org machen. Als ein Kumpel vor kurzem für ne Online Bewerbung seine gesamten Unterlagen in einem einzigen PDF braucht hat das mit dem Acrobat keine 5 Minuten gedauert, obwohl ich das noch nie vorher gemacht hab.

Bei OO.org (oder Word mit PDF Drucker) hätte ich schon so lang gebraucht um nur die gescannten Zeugnisse richtig einzubinden.

----------

## Earthwings

Kurz gefasst: Das gibt es so nicht.

----------

## borsdel

jepp, das habe ich desöfteren auch schon bemerkt/vermisst.

die meisten sachen bekommt man halt hin, indem man mit pstools (und was es da noch so alles gibt), einzelne seiten zu extrahieren, ggf in eine hochauflösende grafik zu konvertieren.

aber wie kann ich zb eine vektorgrafik in einem pdf extrahieren, so dass diese mir dann in zb eps vorliegt???

mfg borsdel

----------

## SvenFischer

Ein Programm mit sehr guter PDF Unterstützung ist Scribus. Inwieweit es Deine Bedürfnisse befriedigt, solltest Du unter

http://www.scribus.org.uk/ prüfen. Man sagt, es hat das Zeug zur Killerapplikation.

----------

## borsdel

woohoo, sieht nett aus, sollte alle feature von acrobat bieten (und noch viel mehr)

aber: eben emerged, pdf-import gibbet nicht, eps/ps-import stresst nur rum

mal noch warten, sieht vielversprechend aus

mfg borsdel

----------

## Fibbs

Hallo folks,

ich möchte mich hier mal mit dranflanschen...

ich suche noch immer nach einer Möglichkeit, diese hübschen mit dem Acrobat Reader ausfüllbaren Formulare (die man dann zwar nicht speichern kann, aber das ist ein anderes Thema) zu generieren. Ich habe keine Angst vor einem bisschen TeX oder sonstigen Tools, ich suche nur ne Möglichkeit, sowas zu generieren.

Jemand ne Idee?

Gruß

Fibbs

----------

## Earthwings

Das kann scribus ganz gut.

Edit: Versuch mal die 1.3er Version zu installieren. Die ist hardmasked, aber falls sich da nichts geändert hat, liegt das nur am cairo USE Flag und es gibt keine Probleme, wenn es deaktiviert ist. Schau am besten mal in Bugzilla, da steht mehr dazu.

----------

## Fibbs

Oh cool... *emerge*

Fibbs

----------

## schachti

Schau Dir mal die Latex-Pakete hyperref und thumbpdf an, interessant dazu ist auch der Artikel Erstellung von leistungsfähigen PDF-Dokumenten mit LATEX und den Paketen hyperref sowie thumbpdf. Auch das Tool pdlin ist manchmal hilfreich, um Zugriffsrechte auf PDF-Dateien zu setzen.

Und wer ein wenig über Latex und PDF-Erstellung (inkl. Formulare) lesen will: \LaTeX \today, Teil 2: LaTeX und PDF.

----------

## smg

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Schau Dir mal die Latex-Pakete hyperref und thumbpdf an, interessant dazu ist auch der Artikel Erstellung von leistungsfähigen PDF-Dokumenten mit LATEX und den Paketen hyperref sowie thumbpdf. Auch das Tool pdlin ist manchmal hilfreich, um Zugriffsrechte auf PDF-Dateien zu setzen.
> 
> Und wer ein wenig über Latex und PDF-Erstellung (inkl. Formulare) lesen will: \LaTeX \today, Teil 2: LaTeX und PDF.

 

Formulare mit LaTeX! Super.

Danke.

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Schau Dir mal die Latex-Pakete hyperref und thumbpdf an, interessant dazu ist auch der Artikel Erstellung von leistungsfähigen PDF-Dokumenten mit LATEX und den Paketen hyperref sowie thumbpdf. Auch das Tool pdlin ist manchmal hilfreich, um Zugriffsrechte auf PDF-Dateien zu setzen.
> 
> Und wer ein wenig über Latex und PDF-Erstellung (inkl. Formulare) lesen will: \LaTeX \today, Teil 2: LaTeX und PDF.

 

Genau so was kann ich zur Zeit auch super gebrauchen (für eine Dokumentation). Du hast mir damit viel (Such-)Arbeit erspart. Danke!  :Wink: 

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## franzf

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Das kann scribus ganz gut.

 

Und damit hab ich probs...

Irgendwelche Schriften hat der net. Wenn ich versuhe PS zu importieren, zeigt er mir nur leere Blätter an, Kein Text  :Sad: 

Wenn ich das PS anschau, passt alles. In den Settings konnte ich (noch) nichts passendes finden.

Bei einem längeren PS, welches ich mittels pdf2ps konvertiert habe, liegt binnen 2 Minute mein System lahm! Das tritt sowohl bei stable als auch bei masked (-cairo) auf.

Kann mir da wer weiter helfen? thx

Franz

----------

